
Anatomy of a Facebook-Hosted Phishing Attack - Ansil849
https://tech.firstlook.media/anatomy-of-a-facebook-hosted-phishing-attack
======
Ansil849
The current frontpage Anatomy of a Scam Pitch Deck [1] post reminded me of
this. Though the two are very different kinds of scams, it is nice to see more
'anatomies' being done.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22168978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22168978)

